# Competition Schutzhund



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

How would it be if we gave every SchH competitor the chance to present his/her dog in obediience, i.e heeling, retrieving over hurdle and wall with sendaway? Not the whole OB.


Videos would have to be submitted and each and everyone of us would choose our "winner" with reasons for choosig it.

No criticisms but voting the best!!

Anyone ready to take over the judging???

I suggest a time limit of about 2 months before we start voting??


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

That sounds fun!! PM a few senior members who compete in Schutzhund and see if they are willing to judge for it?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Courtney, it was just an impulsive idea. Forum members could just say which is their favourite OB. We could then count who got the most votes.

I thought it might be a peaceful distraction to all the "fighting" going on and would give us something interesting to watch.

If anyone's interested, go ahead and show your best OB. To keep it uniform and easier to judge:

short heeling without lead, positions, retrieve (ground) and sendaway??


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Really ??? Really ?? you are kidding right ?? There are like 5 people out of the thousands on here that have EVER posted a video of their dog working, let alone make a contest out of it. You should be hearing crickets on your end of the world when you come to see what I have written. : )

They come here by the thousands to read what dipshit emillio and lee, I have been kicked off of boards and re-registered under a different name or two and had conversations by myself robinson have written.

I doubt that many even have a dog. LOL **** em. =D>=D>=D>

I just love hearing the regurgitated words out of some training article, or some seminar giver, without a bit of understanding. That and to make fun of the "real" dog people. :roll::roll: Ooooooooo scary.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

OK, I'll go first. Not a complete OB routine or even correct, but considering Jeff's comment, I should at least place fifth.
Ignor Mr. Commentator on the video, he's out there some times.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTuci4ztOfg


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Edward, so far you're the winner. Congrats. I like to watch videos. Very nice job.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Edward - great video - hope you get some competition!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Edward Egan said:


> OK, I'll go first. Not a complete OB routine or even correct, but considering Jeff's comment, I should at least place fifth.
> Ignor Mr. Commentator on the video, he's out there some times.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTuci4ztOfg


Edward,

I love the dog, but when did they start using a bicycle horn
in Schutzhund? :-0


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll post the only video I have doing some heeling. We never have anyone to video tape us so we have to stay in camera range which is kinda hard sometimes. lol lol This is just a little heeling and shows nothing else. I'll try and upload a different video tonight like Edwards! 

Here it is...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH-SRsRuXQc

It is by no means good, I have a GREAT dog and I know that I have issues I need to fix in my handling. 

Courtney


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of these days I'm going to figure out how to take videos and put them on here..........but then If I'm taking them.......who works the dog? :-k:-k this stuff is confusing. 
Got some stuff on DVDs but I have enough trouble just figuring out how to watch them myself, much less getting them from that little record on to one of these new fangled typewriters. :-k ](*,)
I do like to watch the vidoes here.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> One of these days I'm going to figure out how to take videos and put them on here..........but then If I'm taking them.......who works the dog? :-k:-k this stuff is confusing.
> Got some stuff on DVDs but I have enough trouble just figuring out how to watch them myself, much less getting them from that little record on to one of these new fangled typewriters. :-k ](*,)
> I do like to watch the vidoes here.


What I do is set my camera on something and turn it on, then I try and stay in range to have it film me. lol lol lol I need someone to actually video me, I think it'd be easier. 

Bob- you could always google how to transfer things from DVD to computer and then how to upload them to the internet. lol lol lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My son could, or maybe even my wife but ME?! I can barely turn this thing on! :lol::lol:


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Edward,
> 
> I love the dog, but when did they start using a bicycle horn
> in Schutzhund? :-0


 
Check the latest rule book! :smile:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I actually enjoy watching the videos of dogs *training* rather then trialing - as I enjoy learning/watching the different methods utilized. For some reason I don't like watching my own training videos even though it is a necessity - because I tend to get frustrated with the stupid errors *I make*.:roll: This is Zane my 2.5 yr old Mal (Bh, AD) and I *training* this past weekend. The film begins at the down w/recall because that is when they actually started filming us. The film was taken to show his breeder that we actually *are* training to eventually title:wink:


http://LaceyNC.smugmug.com/gallery/8989356_e84Pa#597675804_wsBrx-A-LB


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Lacey Vessell said:


> I actually enjoy watching the videos of dogs *training* rather then trialing - as I enjoy learning/watching the different methods utilized. For some reason I don't like watching my own training videos even though it is a necessity - because I tend to get frustrated with the stupid errors *I make*.:roll: This is Zane my 2.5 yr old Mal (Bh, AD) and I *training* this past weekend. The film begins at the down w/recall because that is when they actually started filming us. The film was taken to show his breeder that we actually *are* training to eventually title:wink:
> 
> 
> http://LaceyNC.smugmug.com/gallery/8989356_e84Pa#597675804_wsBrx-A-LB


Nice work! Your lucky to have such a good TD!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Edward! I am honored (don't care how corny that sounds) and very grateful to have a higher level competitor with so much knowledge, experience and skill in all three phases, as Chico is, to learn from...*especially *as a first time _older _SchH handler. He's taken 5 of his own dogs from puppy to SchH3, titled 8 different dogs to FH1, and 4 to FH2. He's been to the WUSV and numerous Nationals (sometimes with 2 dogs). He's a certified Schutzhund Helper - and is an *outstanding* training helper .... he can run circles around most of the young guys. I'm also honored to call him and his wife Deb friends. 

I met Chico at a seminar here in NC....and learned alot there... he actually took the time to follow up with everyone that attended the seminar.....and he's been helping and training/teaching Zane and me ever since. He's definitely not one to mince words and is anything but easy-going on the handler - but he can read a dog/team like no other and is a wonderful teacher as well as competitor. If I could train with him every weekend instead of once a month and I had more experience myself in SchH and was not such a slow/hard-headed student- we'd be alot further along for sure.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey, Lacey, good work. I, too, love watching traing videos. Here you can see what the handler is getting out of the dog.

I liked your sendaway. I do it the same but the dog only gets a miserable piece of kibble:-& I feel mean...

I like heeling the dog before the sendaway, back heeling, etc. until he can't wait to go.

Thanks for joining in with Edward :grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It looks like you are training in an LZ in the middle of nowhere. : )


----------



## Mel Cobb (Jun 2, 2009)

I will go. Here is me and my old dog Cozmo at the SchH3 WDS Championships in Colorado.

I will give my own critique: His about turns are not smooth for I was just teaching the IPO about turn, I screwed up the varous by standing with my back to the dumbell stand too long (I usually do it at center field). 

Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY7GerJBfJg


Steve


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Mel Cobb said:


> I will go. Here is me and my old dog Cozmo at the SchH3 WDS Championships in Colorado.
> 
> I will give my own critique: His about turns are not smooth for I was just teaching the IPO about turn, I screwed up the varous by standing with my back to the dumbell stand too long (I usually do it at center field).
> 
> ...


 
Very Nice! * Really like his heeling!!!* What was the score? Props for keeping your cool on the send away......


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Really enjoyed it. Super motivated dog.

When I saw you "set him up" before the "down" position, I thought "oh nice" but when he didn't down, I wondered whether he was too high in drive to down in the position??

Also before the sendaway, I guess standing in front of the "Bring" block too long triggered his reaction off afterwards?? 

Great work


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

im gonna regret this  

In the spirit of a FUN post here is a TRAINING video...... take it easy on us, this was my first dog to take this far (had a horrible looking BH on another dog) and most of it was w/o the guidance of a TD with the occasional exception............I had just heard about "positioning" work so its kinda sloppy but what the hell, I can blame it all on the breed right? lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaUCP14560Y


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok I would like to get in on this but must the dogs have a send out? I have yet to teach it to my dog But do have a flat and over the jump retrieve. Also can/would someone graciously explain "posting video for dummies" please!
thanks!


----------



## Mel Cobb (Jun 2, 2009)

I will have to go back and look at his scores. I no longer own the dog. I am guessing with the slip up on the vorous and down....it was low 90's or 90. He is usually in the low V's in his obedience. This was the only video that I had of the whole routine.

Steve


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Lynda Myers said:


> Ok I would like to get in on this but must the dogs have a send out? I have yet to teach it to my dog But do have a flat and over the jump retrieve. Also can/would someone graciously explain "posting video for dummies" please!
> thanks!


No, I don't think we have rules for this. Post it allready!


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Edward, I would if I knew how!\\/ \\/ 
Actually I have to tape the rountine then post it. But the problem is in the posting of it.LOL


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Do you know how to use youtube? If not im sure you can figure it out???

Just put on there and copy the link.

T


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

tracey delin said:


> im gonna regret this
> 
> In the spirit of a FUN post here is a TRAINING video...... take it easy on us, this was my first dog to take this far (had a horrible looking BH on another dog) and most of it was w/o the guidance of a TD with the occasional exception............I had just heard about "positioning" work so its kinda sloppy but what the hell, I can blame it all on the breed right? lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaUCP14560Y


What would there be to regret this. Honestly, the work is smashing =D>=D>=D>


----------



## Mel Cobb (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is a training video of a dog that I bred and did all the helperwork on from 6 weeks old to SchH3. Khan is actually a Malinois. This video was taken about a week ago. He is about 2 1/2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzwtxzUDSCM


Steve


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Is that Alan's dog steve? And oh yeah I'll see yall this weekend finally.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

tracey delin said:


> im gonna regret this
> 
> In the spirit of a FUN post here is a TRAINING video...... take it easy on us, this was my first dog to take this far (had a horrible looking BH on another dog) and most of it was w/o the guidance of a TD with the occasional exception............I had just heard about "positioning" work so its kinda sloppy but what the hell, I can blame it all on the breed right? lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaUCP14560Y


 nothing to regret he looks good coming along nicely


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

LOL Never mind I asked that before I whatched the video because I got dial up I clicked on it just to see the first few seconds and yeah I could tell it was his dog and him behind it.


----------



## Mel Cobb (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey Jason.

Good to see you on here. It is supposed to be raining this weekend, but we will be training anyway. How are your pups doing?

Yes, that is Allen's Malinois.

Steve


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Well thank you for the compliments. I really appreciate others opinions on this, as I said, I don’t usually have the guidance of others around us (use the video camera and hubby mainly) and when I do show up to a club not many step up to offer help or critiques[-(. I think I have them fooled and they assume I know what I am doing lol. 
This is actually an old video. He is now retired. Managed to get a 91 at the III level on him, club trial. Could have been better if I would stop giving the points away! :-k
t


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Tracey, 

I loved that video, I think the work was so nice that I am going to start doing more doodling myself. Such a pretty team you and Icon made. Kudos to you and all your hard work.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Mel Cobb said:


> Hey Jason.
> 
> Good to see you on here. It is supposed to be raining this weekend, but we will be training anyway. How are your pups doing?
> 
> ...


They are doing good. Rain or not I'm coming unless Josh calls me and tells me yall aren't going to be able to do it. Its been one thing after another here. But I think I got every thing straightened out.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Tracey Hughes said:


> Tracey,
> 
> I loved that video, I think the work was so nice that I am going to start doing more doodling myself. Such a pretty team you and Icon made. Kudos to you and all your hard work.


 
Thank you Tracey! That really made me feel good :-D. I honestly never thought Id get the chance to train a dog again with that same connection, but alas I have in his son. Dont get me wrong, Icon will always be my numero uno monkey man.:wink: 

t


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

It is hard to describe the feeling I get when I am training my bulldog but you made mention of a connection, and that is what I feel when I look at my AB. He just seems to be more connected to me he looks at me with complete and utter excitement when I come take him out to train. My Mals, GSD and DS work with me and certainly enjoy it but it seems with them to be more about love of the actual work itself and I am just a means to them getting to do it..where Fubar is more about working with me and just loving the time we are out together. I have never seen a dog wiggle his whole entire body quite so vigorously when I approach. 

I really think people who haven't experienced the bond with a good bull breed are missing out on something special..


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No we are not, it is called projecting. your bull breed sucks, but you like him, so you "project" this bullshit on him to keep him. 

Meanwhile, you should just keep him, because you like him. Dogs don't need to work to stay with you.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Actually all my working dogs do need to work and work very well. I have a Bull Terrier and a Central Asian Shepherd as my pet dogs ..if the bulldog can't handle the same work as my Shepherds he will not stay here. 

I have washed out enough working dogs to know when I have my hands on a good one. My BF started out in ABs and went through about a dozen of them before he finally got his first Malinois. He has seen/worked a lot of ABs and he says this guy is one of the best he has ever been around and he is not one to sugar coat things. I will put him up against any dog regardless of breed at this age. Now..the big question is, can he handle the pressure of training in the years to come? Time will tell but so far he is handling anything we toss at him.

This is a very good Bulldog..I know that is a shock, but every once in a while a good bull breed does pop up. I am not one to hype up a dog because of its breed. There is a reason our clan is mainly Shepherd breeds right now and that is soley because we have had better success in finding shepherds that can work to the level we expect. I have tried APBTs, Doberman, Boxers too and in all honesty I would much rather own an alternate breed then any Shepherds but the reality is the shepherds are usually better for sport work(not talking about barely squeeking past in a club trial sort of thing that is not acceptable IMO..).


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Please oh please do not start an arguemt with the O'man about bulldogs. We had one not too long ago. Jeff has been almost pleasant lately =D>

If you must, start a new thread, don't hijack this one.

Peace 8-[

Julie
"previous AB defender and notorious trouble maker"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Tracey knows I think they are a goof.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Just like we know your a guy that snuck up on a dog one time while he was laying down and got some one to take a picture to make it look like you commanded him to do so. Just so you could have a pic for your avator.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So why don't you post a video of your dog doing some OB, and go along with the thread ?? Wait, are you that bulldog guy that was going to get your friends and come train with us ?? What happened to that ??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> Please oh please do not start an arguemt with the O'man about bulldogs. We had one not too long ago. Jeff has been almost pleasant lately =D>
> 
> If you must, start a new thread, don't hijack this one.
> 
> ...


I sure do agree. I'm sitting here having a great old time watching the videos (and THANKS to those who post them!) and then _clunk._

We don't need a hijack. ](*,)

Post a video or post a comment on the video.


----------



## Mel Cobb (Jun 2, 2009)

"So why don't you post a video of your dog doing some OB, and go along with the thread ?? Wait, are you that bulldog guy that was going to get your friends and come train with us ?? What happened to that ??"


Good idea Jeff...where is your video?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Post a video or post a comment on the video.

This is the most interesting and useful thread we have seen in days.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> How would it be if we gave every SchH competitor the chance to present his/her dog in obediience, i.e heeling, retrieving over hurdle and wall with sendaway? Not the whole OB.
> 
> 
> Videos would have to be submitted and each and everyone of us would choose our "winner" with reasons for choosig it.
> ...


2 months sounds excellent to me. We can all count votes. Do we need an official "judge"?


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdXAMu3jUKE

This is from the trial a couple of weeks ago. I see a lot of things to work on. He was really flat and painfully slow in the sit/down in motion. I also need to keep my hands down and my head up. 

As Lasher is climbing over the wall I was scared he wouldn't make it. Thankfully the judge didn't see.

The dumbbells look chewy but they usually are not that way. He does move his head and should be more still.

The send out continues to ruin my life. I am working on it. We are going to an elevated toy that is also sitting on a peice of card board- then the toy elevation will go away, then the toy can go away and the card board can shrink.

Julie


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I sure do agree. I'm sitting here having a great old time watching the videos (and THANKS to those who post them!) and then _clunk._
> 
> We don't need a hijack. ](*,)
> 
> Post a video or post a comment on the video.


My appologies. I will handle any off topic disagreements through pm's only from now on. I was simply ruffleling his feathers just like he likes to do to up bulldoggers. For one my pup is only 5 months and will only sit and down lol I don't think I'll be impreesing any one with that. Plus I need a video camera lol to get started.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Moore said:


> My appologies. I will handle any off topic disagreements through pm's only from now on. I was simply ruffleling his feathers just like he likes to do to up bulldoggers. For one my pup is only 5 months and will only sit and down lol I don't think I'll be impreesing any one with that. Plus I need a video camera lol to get started.


I understand. But it's not a bulldogger thread. 

Thank you. I will love to see your videos when you get a camera! Many of us watch every training or competition clip that gets posted.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

LOL yeah but I stay in defensive drive.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> 2 months sounds excellent to me. We can all count votes. Do we need an official "judge"?


Not really. I think counting the votes will do.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Here is a question. Is it just going to be the best of the best? Or is age and level of training taken into effect? Who knows I might have something within 2 months that I will be proud enough to post. LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Moore said:


> Here is a question. Is it just going to be the best of the best? Or is age and level of training taken into effect? Who knows I might have something within 2 months that I will be proud enough to post. LOL


Well, let's ask Gillian. It was her excellent idea.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tracey Hughes said:


> It is hard to describe the feeling I get when I am training my bulldog but you made mention of a connection, and that is what I feel when I look at my AB. He just seems to be more connected to me he looks at me with complete and utter excitement when I come take him out to train. My Mals, GSD and DS work with me and certainly enjoy it but it seems with them to be more about love of the actual work itself and I am just a means to them getting to do it..where Fubar is more about working with me and just loving the time we are out together. I have never seen a dog wiggle his whole entire body quite so vigorously when I approach.
> 
> I really think people who haven't experienced the bond with a good bull breed are missing out on something special..



Slobber, snoring and farts! :-D:wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

hehehe 

i think you nailed it bob.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Slobber, snoring and farts! :-D:wink:


The slobber and snoring aren't a problem with mine lol They aren't very bully. But man oh man the farts.:-#


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

All I saw was the last post and I guessed we were just talking about men. :-\" :lol:


So ... are we gonna have just simple "best" or adjusted for age, etc.?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> All I saw was the last post and I guessed we were just talking about men. :-\" :lol:


we could start a WHOLE new thread from this


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> we could start a WHOLE new thread from this



But we won't. 



So ... are we gonna have just simple "best" or adjusted for age, etc.?


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I think we should have age categories that way puppies can shine too..It could go like this.....
6 months and Under 
6 months -12 months
12 months to 18 months 
Then 18 months and older 

The poster could just just put what category their dog falls in when they post the video! 

Courtney


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

That would be cool!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> I think we should have age categories that way puppies can shine too..It could go like this.....
> 6 months and Under
> 6 months -12 months
> 12 months to 18 months
> ...


OK! 

Let's get more videos! And do we have ages on the ones already posted?

OK with Gillian?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> OK!
> 
> Let's get more videos! And do we have ages on the ones already posted?
> 
> OK with Gillian?


Why make it easy, when with a little effort you can make it d....d difficult :wink:

Me, I'm easy, I'll go along with whatever the contestants want and may the best man oops girl win!!


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Edward Egan said:


> OK, I'll go first. Not a complete OB routine or even correct, but considering Jeff's comment, I should at least place fifth.
> Ignor Mr. Commentator on the video, he's out there some times.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTuci4ztOfg


For the record he was 2 at the time of the video.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are some training video from yesterday
Two with Belatucadrus
The first on a bungee back tie to work on strike and grip
The second doing four hot blinds/two helpers.

Two with Flannchadh, working on drive and aggression etc



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePlU9JU9KCY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s2TAxl7e3M


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0VKw4oCxRc


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9bgr3G0dTE




Thomas Barriano
Dubheasa Germania (11/05/99-08/11/08) SchH III M R Brevet AKC WD III AWD 1 STP 1 CD WAC TT
Ascomannis Jago (06/20/03) SchH III AKC WD III AWD I TT WAC
Belatucadrus (08/14/05) Dutch Boy BH TT
Flannchadh von der Bavarianburg (5/21/08) CGC


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Here are some training video from yesterday
> Two with Belatucadrus
> The first on a bungee back tie to work on strike and grip
> The second doing four hot blinds/two helpers.
> ...


Thanks for the video, however this is for OB.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thomas, did you not mean to put these videos in the protection forum??

The title "competition schutzhund" is maybe misleading, but it's a forum contest for the members to place videos of their dogs doing obedience, i.e. Part "B" of Schutzhund, not "C".


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I'll try to get some ob vids next time we train. Maybe even better focused
A complete B routine or pieces of heeling or retrieve etc.?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm with the age categories: a 9 mo old can't be expected to perform to the level of and 18 mo old.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's what this thread is about:




Gillian Schuler said:


> How would it be if we gave every SchH competitor the chance to present his/her dog in obediience, i.e heeling, retrieving over hurdle and wall with sendaway? Not the whole OB.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And anyone who wants their dog's age added to their post, just PM me with the link to your video post and the dog's age, and we'll plug it in.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have had plenty of 9 month old dogs that were better than your 18 month old dogs. : )

So how many videos total do you have now ???

Scheiber !!!! Where is your shit ??? Time to submit a video !!! No one wants to be a Howard out there.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote from Jeff:

I've had 9 month old dogs that have done better than your 18 month old ones

Unquote

And we've all known plenty of young men that could surpass some old ones when it comes to entertaining posts.......


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is my female doing part of a Sch1 routine for a trial. She was the dummy dog.

http://www.motionbox.com/videos/7a9...=3097d6b21c1ee2be&sid=mbox_shareemail&type=sd


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Gillian, I haven't seen your video yet. Better get on the ball, the OP should be the first through the door.

Wether you find my posts entertaining or not is of no concern to me. Your lack of video is a concern. Bust it out.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Denise Picicci said:


> Here is my female doing part of a Sch1 routine for a trial. She was the dummy dog.
> 
> http://www.motionbox.com/videos/7a9...=3097d6b21c1ee2be&sid=mbox_shareemail&type=sd


This is what I get for your link.

The video you are trying to view is Protected, and can only be viewed by the owner and his or her Contacts. Are you one of those people? Sign in or register so we can let you in there. Need Help? Contact the Motionbox Member Support Team!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Denise Picicci said:


> Here is my female doing part of a Sch1 routine for a trial. She was the dummy dog.
> 
> http://www.motionbox.com/videos/7a9...=3097d6b21c1ee2be&sid=mbox_shareemail&type=sd


I can't view this. :-(


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Gillian, I haven't seen your video yet. Better get on the ball, the OP should be the first through the door.
> 
> Wether you find my posts entertaining or not is of no concern to me. Your lack of video is a concern. Bust it out.


Jeff, come down from on high! I edited the post and couldn't put any :lol: at the end of the post afterwards.

I'd be the first to post a video, after working out how, if I had a cam-corder.

There's no rule that says the op should be first through the door!

It doesn't seem to be a Swiss thing or even German. People train and on the forums they discuss what they're doing but videoing for the forum is not as popular as in the US.

So, stop mucking the thread up, will ya!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Once you post a video. =D>=D>=D>


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, I might surprise myself one day but I'll sure knock you out of socks :twisted::twisted::twisted: if you wear any, that is in "Stupid Arizona"¨¨


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Arizona ?? I don't live there, haven't lived there yet, but there is still time. GO GET A CAMERA.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

OOPS, should have looked first! I knew it began with "A". They say the various wars were started to ensure the Americans got educated as to where was what!! Europeans, too, maybe!!

Camera?? Might get a few shots!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> OOPS, should have looked first! I knew it began with "A". They say the various wars were started to ensure the Americans got educated as to where was what!! Europeans, too, maybe!!
> 
> Camera?? Might get a few shots!!


Well, per the rules of the O.P. ( :lol: ), that won't do it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Most cameras have a little movie thing on them. Duh. : )


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Most cameras have a little movie thing on them. Duh. : )



Hmmm. Looking all over my Kodak Brownie ... whereabouts is that part?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Nah! yous a kiddin me !!

Mensch Du machst Witze, oder???


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That camera was last made in what, 59 ??? HA HA


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Kodak Brownie?? Now you're talking sense!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> That camera was last made in what, 59 ??? HA HA


Nuh-uh!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brownie_(camera)

1952 to 1967! So ha ha. It's only a hair over 40 years!



Well, I was hoping someone would recognize a joke..... :roll:


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

OK guys and gals lets keep this on topic. Don't make me shut it down. LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Moore said:


> OK guys and gals lets keep this on topic. Don't make me shut it down. LOL



Oh. Guilty. :lol:


And back to SchH Ob Competition ...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think this whole thread is sportist, and should be shut down as I do not do the stupid sport.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

More's a pity :!::!::!:


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> More's a pity :!::!::!:


I'm not sure what your saying here but if that's supposed to be my name there are 2 oo's lol Moore


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

No, to be gramatically correct, I would have said "Moore's pitiable". But I didn't!!


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Either way wtf does pitiable mean.lol


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jason Moore said:


> Either way wtf does pitiable mean.lol


Worthy of pity. :lol:


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> No, to be gramatically correct, I would have said "Moore's pitiable". But I didn't!!


My bad. You should have told me what More was to I guess LOL But I am pitable lol In some peoples eyes any who. After all I'm trying to teach sch to my AB puppies lol


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

all i can say is that i would post the one vid i have of Edge, but he's not doing OB work. maybe next dog, lol.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Come on guys and gals more vids


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm working on it actually need someone to do the taping!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

perhaps we should just stop now, get a rating on what we have, and begin again next year...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ann, the idea is not so vague - the 2 months are surely up.

Maybe we could start another competition up next year with exact rules, i.e certain exercises from IPO / Schutzhund.

I'd love to see a video of Edge, whatever. Maybe you'd post it under videos.

On the whole, I'm easy, as ever!!

Comments?


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

Training clips of my dog. He will be 2yrs old in October.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L0PL3UCSko


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice dog. Looks like you have worked hard with him, and under 2 yrs. old. I'd like to see him at around 4-5 yrs. old


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I'd love to see a video of Edge, whatever. Maybe you'd post it under videos.


gillian, when i get some i will certainly post--if for no other reason than people can get a chuckle out of it-which they will, when they see how inept a handler i am, lol.

as for OB vid "contests" , here are my thoughts:
-def need appropriate age categories
-rather than judging them by Sch "rules", look more at the forum giving constructive criticism assuming the end goal IS Sch titling, ie, not so much "judging", as feedback to improve performance.
-let the contest be more than "my dog's better than your dog", and more like "here's my dog now", then 3 mo later"here's my dog now" after the CC fr forum members, including what (if any) thoughts were incorporated in training and worked/didn't....

ahhh, screw it--too complicated. how 'bout: train your dog, post vid asking for feedback, and go on?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have had plenty of 9 month old dogs that were better than your 18 month old dogs. : )
> 
> So how many videos total do you have now ???
> 
> Scheiber !!!! Where is your shit ??? Time to submit a video !!! No one wants to be a Howard out there.


I have Jetts SCH I we didn't have much for the dumb bell work All the judge could give him points on was his speed and grip the rest wasn't finished I still don't know how to post video but I haven't made much effort to figure it out maybe someone else will post him again


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

ann freier said:


> gillian, when i get some i will certainly post--if for no other reason than people can get a chuckle out of it-which they will, when they see how inept a handler i am, lol.
> 
> as for OB vid "contests" , here are my thoughts:
> -def need appropriate age categories
> ...


I agree with the above. I'd prefer it to judging (was an attempt to get people to post their training videos, actually).

As you say, it would be near to being on the field and having a spotter.

We went for an icecream maker (not a protection device!!) and as they hadn't got one, ended up walking out with a new camera AND a camcorder


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

did i miss this or did it not happen???


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

tracey delin said:


> im gonna regret this
> 
> In the spirit of a FUN post here is a TRAINING video...... take it easy on us, this was my first dog to take this far (had a horrible looking BH on another dog) and most of it was w/o the guidance of a TD with the occasional exception............I had just heard about "positioning" work so its kinda sloppy but what the hell, I can blame it all on the breed right? lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaUCP14560Y


I really like your dog. For his size he seems to have excellent coordination and demonstrates a sustained high energy level during training. Does he normally pace or is that movement only present during his OB routine? Maybe I asked before but what's his pedigree, PM me if you care to share it.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments and YES he is a BIG pacer, he gets it from his momma who does it even more often than he does. Both are two of my more agile dogs and can go into a nice gait if they WANT to, so go figure. Usually if something really excites them or when they move a little quicker they fall into a cleaner gait. 

I have to say, one thing that I LOVED about working with him is that his intensity increased as we worked. In trial at times it became a little too much and by the end of the routine he would be grabbing my clothes taking pot shots at me usually in the stomach……..I would try not to flinch and ignore it the best I could but we did lose some points for it.:-\" #-o

Do you know ab lines???........... here is his pedigree. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/american_bulldog/pedigree/592937.html

t


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I know a little about AB peds, not a whole lot but I do like checking them out on good dogs. Thanks for posting it.


----------

